# Eye tear stain in standard puppy



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

My standard had one eye where the lower tear duct had not opened. It was a very minor operation to get it opened up. Your puppy may have the tear ducts blocked, which your vet could flush out, or not opened like my dog, which would need a specialist.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She looks so sweet!

My Gracie, who was half miniature poodle, had no issues with her eyes but major tear stains her whole life. The aesthetics didn't bother me. She was a beauty no matter what. But they'd dry and accumulate into a hard mess that was painful for her, so we kept the hair there short and I did my best to clean the goop with warm water every few weeks. (I probably should have done it more often, but was warned by her vet to be careful not to irritate the area by frequently getting it wet or wiping excessively.)

What did the breeder say about it?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There are so many things that can cause it, from blocked tear ducts to allergies and even teething. It is certainly worth getting her eyes checked by your vet but in the meantime keeping the area clean and dry will help. Sophy is not a poodle, but she had quite bad staining as a pup. It went away completely as she got older.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

No, not really normal for a spoo puppy. I would get into the vet ASAP to get her properly assessed and treated. Best wishes!


----------



## MVPea (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts/advice! We have an appointment scheduled for next week so hopefully we’ll find answers (or if it’s just allergies they’ll be gone by then). ?

On a slightly different note, our pup is getting along great with our one year old sooo. Super thankful for that! ? ?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

MVPea said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts/advice! We have an appointment scheduled for next week so hopefully we’ll find answers (or if it’s just allergies they’ll be gone by then). ?
> 
> On a slightly different note, our pup is getting along great with our one year old sooo. Super thankful for that! ? ?
> View attachment 463374


Hope you find some answers at the vet next week?. That's awesome?! Your Spoos are so cute.


----------



## Emily1818 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi! Just curious if your pups tearing cleared up? I’m having this exact issue right now and not having much luck finding info about it!

We just picked up our darling Daisy, but noticed immediately she had major rust-colored eye stains. After having her for less than an hour we realized her eyes were watering all down her face (like her eye ducts we’re draining at all). I tried calling the vet to schedule an appt but they were closed due to Christmas yesterday.

Has this happened to any of y’all? Please tell me it’s an easy fix or temporary problem. ?
View attachment 463351

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The OP hasn't posted in around a year so you may not get a response from them. 


Tear staining in light colored dogs is pretty normal. I haven't researched this particularly but I think it may just be an inherited trait. I've also seen some posts here that suggest some dogs react to some foods by tearing as well as the ideas above.

Is this new with your poodle?

Here's my girl, Noel, as an adult. She had the tear stains her whole life. It wasn't anything requiring any sort of treatment, just frequent cleaning.


----------



## Emily1818 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you for your input! She’s actually only 6 weeks old so we haven’t got her yet. It just started about a week ago- the breeder sent me some updated photos of her. Of course we’ll love her all the same, I was just a bit disappointed about the amount of staining already. (We will take her to the vet to rule out any other causes of course). None of her litter mates have staining but she is also the only cream. Do you find daily cleaning actually helps the amount of staining? It would be nice to know it can at least be managed, I wouldn’t mind if it was just a little bit of staining. I’m aware there are tons of products on the market that claim to help but I have my doubts any of them actually work better than just keeping the area clean. Any suggestions would be great! She’s also a standard, which is another reason I was surprised to see so much.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My experience is that daily cleaning doesn't change the volume but is easier to maintain than doing it weekly. I didn't use any tear stain specific products, just a speck of poodle shampoo on a damp cloth/kleenex or even just the damp cloth/kleenex.

There are a number of threads on this topic with possible causes ranging from food, filtered vs unfiltered water, allergies, up to something potentially fixable thru medical intervention like blocked tear ducts. Your vet, or possibly the breeders vet can give that medical assessment.

Have you asked the breeder if the pups dam or sire have the visible tear stains, or if any siblings do also? 

It's almost certainly not anything to worry about, more of a cosmetic issue, and is manageable by regular cleaning.

I knew the stains were there, and cleaned them regularly, but I honestly never "noticed" them. They were just part of my beautiful girls .


----------

